# Kentucky Derby 2013



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm big into horse racing as well. I agree and disagree with certain things that happen in the industry. After i graduate with my Equine Health Degree i'm planning on working in the racing industry! Super excited. And go figure my horse is an ex-racehorse. Haha it's in all aspects of my life! But yes I count down for the Derby and watch the prep races! Love it.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Love it! A dear family friend got us all hooked on the races, and he and my mom went to the Derby nine years in a row. Who are you betting on?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely. Unfortunately I'm gonna miss it. Were out in the field :/


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love to watch the races too


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Who do you guys like? I'm liking Revolutionary even thou he only won a Gll and a Glll. But I like how he ran in his races. Plus I absolutely loved his sire War Pass who passed away back in 2010 at 5. His work outs have been pretty good. But I also like Orb and Verrazano. 20 horse field is just too many horses to pick from!! ahhh


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I agree, it's definitely hard to choose. I like Verrazano and Revolutionary.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Todd Pletcher has me baffled with his five horses!! I mean congratz but what a stressful 2 minutes for him!

I just love Revolutionary, made a $20 to win on him 
&& Warpass - oh big fan for sure, love Revolutionaries whole pedigree & history honestly!



I also like Orb & Overanalyze too.

I would trifecta them in a box LOL


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Overanalyze! I knew there was one I liked that I was forgetting. :lol:


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Honestly - if i were betting this year i would go with a bit of a long-shot. I have always liked Lucas as a trainer, and Unbridled....i would say Will Take Charge for the win. He has won 2 of his 3 races this year, one a grade 2. Altho i also like Orb, and Verrazano is unbeaten.... However, Verrazano has only had 4 lifetime starts, and all of those are from this year. That is alot to ask of a horse in such a short time, imho..... You also have to factor the weather in, and with rain being likely it may shake things up even more....


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Oh, I love Derby day. My friends and I get together and go all out, hats and all! Catered food, lots of drinks, lots of memories. We all vote on who is best dressed and the winner gets a gift certificate.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Have not kept up this year.. but will definitely be watching.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

yesterday i narrowed down to my top six lol! 

*Orb* 
*Verrazano* 
*Will Take Charge*
*Palace Malice*
*Normandy Invasion* 
*Revolutionary*


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

There's someone from my barn going, and also attending the "after party", so I think even though I'm not in the racing loop, I'll hear lots about it.  Her husband is a doctor so this is an anniversary trip, I think, even though he's not into horses himself.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'm going to have my mother bet on Lines of Battle for me.

Gotta love Hawaii and their "no gambling" crap, combined with being in the field and no internet service


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

Saturday is my birthday and my mom, a friend of hers and I are going down to Arlington to watch the races there and the simulacast (sp?) of the derby. I'm excited, it's my first time to the races and I'd like to see what it was like for my boy when he raced.

I was just a little disappointed that people don't really dress up for the occasion in IL so no fun hats for me. lol

I have no clue who I'm going to bet on. I'll just have to go with my gut I guess. Very excited though!


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Ohhh!! A party would be fun, I got awesome party hats lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I worked at Churchill for three Derby's and since then I usually still make it for Derby week events. This is the first year that I didn't go. Not liking that, so will be there next year for at least some of the pre-Derby things.

I actually like watching the race better on TV since I am no longer in racing.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

DH and I are going to have drinks and snacks around our tv! I can't wait!

I don't really follow racing enough to know who to pick. So I'm going for:

Fear the Kitten
Charming Kitten

I understand the sire, Kitten's Joy, was better on turf than a dirt track...but I still like the names and the fact they are underdogs. :lol"


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I think Revolutionary is gonna pull it out.

The Winner of The Sunland Park, New Mexico race (I forget the name) usually races in the Derby. This years winner pulled out because of injury


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have not kept up so I need to do some more research!

RoperChick, you stationed in HI? My daughter's fiance is stationed there


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Aggs said:


> I think Revolutionary is gonna pull it out.


Ya know.. what are your feelings on that? 
Because my good friend had just said that today at work & of course I said DONT JINX MY $20.00 WINNER!!! LOL

She felt his stats & overall might get him pulled just to save face.. 
Unsure what that meant, I just figured she knew i was right LOL & putting the scare in me.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I heard black Onyx and Fear the Kitten have scratched.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Onyx has a chip in his left ankle....he was scratched yesterday. From what i understand they will leave his spot (post 1) open and the rest will start from their assigned spots.... Fear the kitten also scratched, but it does not say why....


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Finally Tomorrow is the Derby, been counting down since last year!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Anybody have an Oaks pick?


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have money on Seaneen Girl and Close Hatches for the Oaks


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

kctop72 said:


> I have not kept up so I need to do some more research!
> 
> RoperChick, you stationed in HI? My daughter's fiance is stationed there


I am indeed . What service is he in??


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool Roperchick, thanks for your service!!! He is a Marine, infantry, not sure about anything else.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm really liking Goldencents, he seems like a good horse. I like his trainer Doug O'neill too. Too bad I'll Have Another got scratched at Belmont last year, it was the right decision, but I would have liked to have seen him win the Triple Crown. He had a good chance...


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Saddly I will be working during the race but at least we will have it up on the big screens! This year is the first year I've tried getting into and understanding racing. It never sparked my interest until recently. I'm excited to watch as much as I can!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I watched the Kentucky Derby one time in my life and tragically it was the race that the filly Eight Belles went down. Haven't watched it since lol...I was like 8; it scarred me! I tried to watch it last year for Zenyatta but I was out at the barn & I missed it!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I was counting down the Derby once we flipped our calendars to 2013. 
Gotta love Derby Day!

These are my picks...In no particular order.

-Revolutionary
-Goldencents
-Mylute


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

After I went and saw the movie Secretariat, I started to really like horse racing. I love the sport, thoroughbreds, and the competition. I don't care for some of the aspects of the industry, but still love racing! I would love to operate a rescue program where I re-train and then sell OTTBs.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I am gonna try to watch it this year.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

SO EXCITED!!! I cant sleep!! lol


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

38-1 shot won the Oaks. Just sayin'...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Any new thoughts since it's wet and rainy?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Does ANYBODY have a link to at least an internet radio I can listen to for it right now?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I've heard a lot of people like Revolutionary on a sloppy track.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Happy that there is an African american jockey and a woman jockey! I also loved how they went back into the history and gave recognition that racing was once upon a time ago dominated by a.a's. My mood got a jumpstart! A favorite is Revolutionary and Orbs. People are cheering on Goldencents as well. I can't choose; haha.

Too bad about the rain though, bad track weather. That doesn't stop people from coming,clearly. This is awesome! One year, I am going to go. This completely alleviates the fact that I haven't been on a horse in a while. I may have to pay a visit to the Belmont Racetrack tomorrow (since it's twenty minutes away from me.) Loved the sport since my grandfather always had it on since I was little. He looooves the sport.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Up until this year I've had a job where I had to work on Saturdays, so I've never been able to watch live. I'm really excited today to be home and ready for the race! I always pick my Derby horses based on gut instinct. This year I was initially attracted to Revolutionary, but now I'm liking Vyjack as well. So if either of those two do anything more than jog behind the rest I'll be very pleased.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Calvin Borel rode my OTTB in a race. Interesting lol. Hope he and Revolutionary wins! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

That's awesome Emily!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I had picked Orb and he pulled it off! Next please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh, and I was really wrong about Goldencents! I'm happy for Orb though, he's the one for the Triple Crown! Maybe the Phipps family will win a Triple Crown after their missed opportunity with Secretariat.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

orb got it. ready for belmont. Happy no one and no horse got hurt on that sloppy track. They said that only two horses had experience on that type of track; perhaps the outcome would have been different on dry turf.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Orb ran a nice race. I'm glad that nobody was hurt while running on the sloppy track.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Wasn't he amazing, and such lovely expression on his face after he won. Looks like he's a lovely horse.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

So happy orb won! He was beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay Orb! I'll be going for Orb next time.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Of coarse tonight I had to re-watch the movie Secretariat for the 50th time, haha. Gotta love the best race horse of all time :wink:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh I love that movie! I'd watch it again, too, if I wasn't loaned out right now...


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I am waiting to see if Orb is sound and has no problems after the Derby. He was so strong at the end of it, he should have a better than usual shot at the next two if he is 100% after this one. It would be really nice to have another Triple Crown winner.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see if Orb can win the Trpple Crown…


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Now two weeks until the Preakness. I thought the Derby was a pretty exciting race, but oh, so muddy!


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

WOW!! 2½-length victory for Orb, he was so graceful through the whole race, Golden soul, basically followed his lead & poor Revolutionary.. Ugh he got right to the rail & shut out & boxed in. But wow, when he got his hole, he was a rocket right to third.
What a great race!!


Hope to see the triple crown staff passed on this year. Affirmed has held it far too long! 

Now for the Preakness & Belmont.. OMG
I dont know what to think?!?

Still.. only the future will tell

Congratulations Orb!!! Seattle Slew & Secretariat will be proud of their blood making more history


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Preakness guess


Orb
Revolutionary
Departing
Mylute
Govenor Charlie
Fear the Kitten
Oxbow
Bellarmine
Golden Soul
Itsmyluckyday
Overanalyze 
Goldencents
Will Take Charge


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I finally got a chance to watch it a few minutes ago. Dang, I sure love a horse who can close like that.

BUT, it looked to me he was starting to flag a bit at the end. I'm not going to hold my breath for a triple crown winner. I'd love to be proved wrong, but I've gotten my hopes up way too many times in the last few years.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I agree I hope he wins and I think its nice to see a horse with so little equipment on his head run. I just think Preakness is nice but at the same distances as the Derby, the real test is belmont that extra 1/4 makes all the difference. I did not care for how much "urging" was needed at the end. We have seen the past that are just a hand ride to victory.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, the Belmont is the grave yard for all great race horses. Many horses have won both the Derby and the Preakness but failed at Belmont...we'll see 

Yeah, I agree with the "urging" there was a little too much and I didn't like that :/


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm really happy for the Phipps family .. this was a long time coming.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I finally got to watch it. Man 3rd, 4th and 5th were soooo close! Rosie is gonna get it sooner or later! It was so hard to keep up with so many horses in the field and all that mud. Can't wait till the preakness to see how it all shakes out


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

kc .. yes, I find it harder to keep track of the horses when everyone is that lovely MUD color ...


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

OMG!!!! According to Ron Mitchell of BloodHorse.com, trainer Todd Pletcher may not enter any of his five Derby thoroughbreds in the Preakness this year—a list that includes pre-race favorites Revolutionary and Verrazano


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Is 'Governor Charlie' going to run in the Preakness? I watched him win the Sunland Derby this year. (If he races, I hope he wins)


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

A lot of the horses that placed right after Orb are missing the Preakness and going straight to the Belmont. So fresh horses at the Belmont if Orb even stays sound and wins the preakness. 

Belmont is the graveyard for the horses but thats what make the horse something special when they when all three races.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Is there a question of Orb's soundness?? I admit, I've not followed him, but it keeps coming up ..


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

There is no question of Orbs soundness, i'm just saying something can always happen to cause a horse to be unsound. For instance last year with I'll Have Another missing the Belmont because of tendonitis..which I feel like there was more going on there....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh okay ... so you are just one of those folks who LOOKS for trouble ... *wink*


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

haha nooooo! I try to positive! But just trying to think of all options! It'll be amazing if Orb just goes through the triple crown in an awesome fashion and becomes the next triple crown winner! Is that better?? lol Now I just jinx it!


----------

